# Disbud or not?



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I've got babies that are boer X... I prefer hornless goats because I have dairy goats too, but I plan to sell these babes. Would you recommend leaving the horns or disbudding? I plan to band the boys...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If they go for meat there is no reason to disbud but if they go for 4H they have to be disbudded or shorter than their 2" rule. FFA does not have this requirement at least in these parts.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Is there a reason not to? (I guess it's buyers preference, but there's a limited opportunity..)


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

If you are selling for 4-H then go ahead and disbud them. The only reason not to disbud is if you like horns, or if you are planning on selling show stock that need horns.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I disbud all my goats or have polled. I do not like horns and they can be dangerous. Like others have said, if they are going be headed to freezer camp, why water the time and money. If going to 4-h kids, disbud them. If unsure of where they will be going, do what ever your gut tells you.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

If they're for sure going in the freezer, don't bother disbudding. No use in causing unnecessary pain! But if you think they'll be used as show or breeding goats, disbudding would be best. I'm sure hornless goats would sell better anyways...Well they usually do. 

Disbudding would help ensure that the kids are pet/show worthy.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I like horns. It is a natural handle. 

I had no idea that 4H goats must be dehorned. My boys wanted to show a couple of ours this year and they have horns.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree if for sure butcher leave them be. A chance you might sell for 4h or a pet disbud. Most of my kids go to the sale where I'm really not sure what they go for, I've sold 3 pets and a show wether (I'm talking boys here) so it's not like I sell a ton that need to be disbudded but I like the choice of being able to sell to that market. That's my 2 cents lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Most people prefer goats without horns. I would disbud.


----------

